# Sneak peak at my collection



## krissy78 (Apr 9, 2018)

It’s been a while since I’ve done an update on what I currently have in my collection so thought I’d share some pics.


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice collection you have there.
I love how pronuced the heat pits are on that first python picture,looks like someone hole punched it out, but It probably shows up more against the pale colour 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 10, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Nice collection you have there.
> I love how pronuced the heat pits are on that first python picture,looks like someone hole punched it out, but It probably shows up more against the pale colour
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Hahaha yeah I just noticed what you meant. Definitely looks like it’s been hole punched


----------



## Stuart (Apr 13, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey Krissy. I work just up the road from you


----------



## Chipewah (Apr 14, 2018)

you have some nice animals.


----------



## Soma123 (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow nice collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 19, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Hey Krissy. I work just up the road from you


Any place in particular lol that could be any number of roads
[doublepost=1524086930,1524086710][/doublepost]
Newest member of my scale family! Leatherback Bearded Dragon. Have 2 more joining the family next week


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 19, 2018)

krissy78 said:


> Any place in particular lol that could be any number of roads



Gawler.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 19, 2018)

Since when have you left Mexico, I mean Melbourne, P_P?


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 23, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Gawler.


Oh yeah not to far away at all


----------

